# Is Protector needed for spouse visa



## dildar (Jul 23, 2017)

I am planing to take visa of my wife in dubai. Is Proctor Stamp required on depend visa in pakistan?


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

dildar said:


> I am planing to take visa of my wife in dubai. Is Proctor Stamp required on depend visa in pakistan?


It isn't required.


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

Protector is only required for employment visa.

As you are the sponsor of your wofe, the wife visa does not need it.


----------



## Shizakhan (Jun 22, 2017)

It is very important to know that without a protected password, some countries such as Pakistan not allowed one to take an international flight. The main purpose of this protector is to get proper information of the emigrant. cover the candidate with life insurance and to illegal international travel elimination.


----------



## khan31khan32 (2 mo ago)

My wife come from pakistan to dubai on house wife visa. Protector is required or not??


----------

